# I drove the "2010 Porsche 911 Carrera S" in Germany last month...



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

AF said:


> So overall you are happy with the seats then right ? I wasn't sure when looking and was nervous to take a chance with the non-power seat (can't beleive this is an option on a car this expensive)
> 
> My car is Black with Beige Interior though in some lights that Black almost looks like a dark blue ... it's got some decent options but is pretty basic.
> 
> Those Lobster claws really make the car look better and offer better road feel but I will say the ride which is already stiff, is even stiffer ... it makes my old 335i with 18" sports wheels feel like a luxury sedan.


I like the seats, you need to sit back in them due to the side bolsters. Also remember to plant your butt first then pivot your legs. The ride is *firm* but I have SPASM which has 2 settings, I rarely use the firmer setting. Everything on a Porsche is ala carte, that's whey they can be so profitable.



Emission said:


> I had back surgery four years ago, so I am usually the guy who puts full lumbar "on" when I get into a seat. Sitting can be a pain in my back, and cars just seem to make it worse (vibration and impacts). I was a bit concerned to see the 911 at the airport with no-lumbar seats, knowing I had 1000+ miles in front of me. :eeps:
> 
> However, they felt great! The only power they had was for rake, everything else was manual. Tons of side bolster (they were the optional sport seats) held us firmly in place. My one issue was that it was a PITA to get luggage into the rear area. I had to lean into the car and slide the seat forward on its rails, tilt it over, put the luggage in, tilt it back, then lean over and slide the seat back to its original position. Awrg.
> 
> ...


I have the sports seats, they are comfortable (I blew out a disc in my back about ten years ago) Rear access is a pain but my daughter can do it herself. I think it is easier to access the rear with the non power seats. It's not exactly a family car but we make do.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Man what's with you guys with the bad backs .. .your both too young for that :angel:

Mike that gas bill is pretty insane ... must have made you glad you live here in the USA.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> Man what's with you guys with the bad backs .. .your both too young for that :angel:
> 
> Mike that gas bill is pretty insane ... must have made you glad you live here in the USA.


I blew my back out doing something stupid (overextended it five years ago). My fault.

The 911 was free, but I paid for the fuel (and I didn't give a hoot about the cost, as I was having so much fun). I figured a VW Golf rental car plus gas would have cost me more than $477 for a week, so I came out ahead. Oh, I also got paid for the story... win. 

- Mike


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah you really do suck!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice review :thumbup:


PS: I hate you for having such a kick @ss job


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

If you are ever in the area... shoot me a PM.

I'll gladly show you around the cars I am testing (few of my neighbors seem to appreciate them). Some are boring, but others are kinda cool. I just found out that I've got a 2011 Bentley Mulsanne coming in a couple weeks... :bigpimp:

- Mike


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Well I like you Mike ... mostly because I got my first digitial Camera from you :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> Well I like you Mike ... mostly because I got my first digitial Camera from you :thumbup:


Wow, what a memory.

BTW, you just hit 7,000 posts!

- Mike


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Emission said:


> Oh, one more thing...
> 
> I burned $477 worth of fuel in 1,036 miles! :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Fuel wasn't all that cheap but it never really is in Europe. Glad you had fun:thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> Fuel wasn't all that cheap but it never really is in Europe. Glad you had fun:thumbup:


True. It is much less painful when you buy liters with euros on a credit card. I really had no idea with the cost was. 

- Mike


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

*OT question...*

What actually is involved with test driving a car in Germany? If you're just a tourist visiting from the US, will some dealers let you take a car out?

I was in Frankfurt for a week and was tempted to ask while I was there, but I got gun shy.



Emission said:


> I took a vacation in Germany, and had a Carrera S for a week. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/11/08/2010-porsche-911-carrera-s-review/
> 
> - Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Robert A said:


> What actually is involved with test driving a car in Germany? If you're just a tourist visiting from the US, will some dealers let you take a car out?
> 
> I was in Frankfurt for a week and was tempted to ask while I was there, but I got gun shy.


Well, I am a professional automotive journalist working for several well-known publications (Autoblog, J.D. Power, Vehix, AOL Autos, etc...). I made a few calls and tapped into the European "press fleet" of cars, just like I do here in the States. It was all for a story. 

I don't think you'd be able to walk into a German dealer and take a car for a spin. However, you can rent a Porsche in Germany. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------

